

Finding good bets in the lottery, and why you shouldn't take them - slamdunc
http://www.mathcs.emory.edu/~skip/lottery/lottery.html

======
slamdunc
I heard Aaron interviewed yesterday about tonight's $450M lottery drawing. He
wrote this article for American Mathematical Monthly (3 yrs ago)...

